# Long Overdue Grinder Upgrade



## Bhoy Wonder (May 22, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm still working with a Gaggia MDF grinder which I've had for some 10 years now. It's paired with a Gaggia Classic of similar age.

Now I'm more into my espresso making every day after a lockdown reinvigoration I'm considering next steps for an upgrade.

I'm drawn to going for a Niche Zero but before I do want to consider what other options there are before going for one.

Anyone have better/alternative suggestions for a home espresso set up grinder to go for? Or is the Niche worth the investment?

Thanks folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I have a Niche and love it!

It's unobtrusive, quiet and needs minimal maintenance.

Long waiting list for one, and the second hand price is liable to only lose you £100.

There is a thread on what people don't like about it but to me it's all nit picking with no real disadvantages given.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Niche is great by all accounts and if you single dose then worth consideration.

If you just make espresso and you like the convenience of beans in the hopper then there are some less expensive alternatives like the Mignon Specialita or If you want to push the boat out then take a look at the Atom 60.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Only real drawback of the Niche as far as I can see is that it's fugly, IMHO. It looks like a cheap home appliance not a serious piece of kit.

Some people prefer flat burrs also, especially for lighter roasts (Niche is conical burrs)

It certainly seems like a very good option if that's your budget though.


----------



## Bhoy Wonder (May 22, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Niche is great by all accounts and if you single dose then worth consideration.
> If you just make espresso and you like the convenience of beans in the hopper then there are some less expensive alternatives like the Mignon Specialita or If you want to push the boat out then take a look at the Atom 60.


The Specialita is a consideration, Atom a little on the pricey side for me.

At £360-370 though is it worth the extra £130 to get a Niche?

I tend to be doing single dosing so it makes sense perhaps. But apart from that is there any advantage to either I should consider?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

grumble said:


> Only real drawback of the Niche as far as I can see is that it's fugly, IMHO. It looks like a cheap home appliance not a serious piece of kit.


 I agree. I've been reading about it more seriously over the last few weeks and have decided to probably get one this year. Main downside though is it's incredibly ugly. Subjective of course, some people love it, but to me it's like they've gone out of their way to make it a 70's style version of the future. On aesthetics it looks like it should cost £50 not £500. It's not a deal breaker but that's because the insides are such good value and there's no other choice for what it does at the price point as far as I can see, without going second hand and then there's trade offs and hassles.

@Bhoy Wonder To answer your question, I'm a single doser like you, I'm one/two coffees a day. I've been reading up slowly on the choices £500 and below and if buying new, it's between the Specialita and Niche. Main questions to ask are probably how much do you drink (as Specialita needs beans in hopper really), flat v conical burrs and burr size (is that a consideration, do you drink med/dark or light roasts etc) and are you changing brew methods/bean choice regularly.

There's loads of threads about the Niche on here, two main ones in that forum were helpful. Bear in mind there's a bit of a civil war on here with the Niche, some love it and will bat for it, then there's some people that think it's overrated. From what I can tell the first camp are the huge majority.

Likewise in the Eureka forum there's threads on Specialita, I'd go through all those before making your choice. Also, put Niche into Youtube and see what people that having been using it for a while say, people not forum-related.

Also bear in mind, if you did get a Niche and for some reason didn't like it you could sell it on here for probably full price and someone would buy it.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Bhoy Wonder said:


> At £360-370 though is it worth the extra £130 to get a Niche?
> 
> I tend to be doing single dosing so it makes sense perhaps. But apart from that is there any advantage to either I should consider?


 I didn't have the Specialita and have only had the Niche for a week, but I did use a hopper grinder and single dosed it for years. For me, if you are going to spend that much on a grinder and your usage is single dose - then yes, it's absolutely worth the extra (providing you can afford it). It's just such a pleasure to use a grinder that is designed to be used the way you want to use it, rather than work around a hopper grinder to single dose. If it were me, I would either look to spend much less (say on a used grinder), or stretch a little and get the Niche. In a year or two (maybe less), you will not remember those £130, but you will be enjoying the grinder every day. It would also be false economy to get a hopper grinder, then upgrade later.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bhoy Wonder said:


> The Specialita is a consideration, Atom a little on the pricey side for me.
> 
> At £360-370 though is it worth the extra £130 to get a Niche?
> 
> ...


 I had the Mignon MK2 and was underwhelmed. At the time I was happy with it but only had awful grinders to compare it to, as soon as I switched to a big flat the flaws were obvious. Niche beats it even with lighter roasts. Don't get the Mignon and single dose it. If you're going down the route of bellows, tube hopper + weight you may as well get a big flat.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

What grinder you go for, boils down to how you want to use it.

If you want to measure your beans and single dose, then there's nothing else at the price point or below that comes close to the Niche.

If you prefer the idea of just filling a hopper and tapping a button to get a portafilter filled, then there's a heap of options at £500 and below, of which the Eureka is one of the better options in price/performance.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

well i think the Niche looks great, personally.

obviously aesthetics are highly subjective, those who don't like the looks of it, which grinders do you think look great, or look like 'serious' appliances?


----------



## Bhoy Wonder (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback so far. Still seems like Specialita is the best alternative still.

Probably enough comments on the lines of what I thought to persuade me more towards the Niche.

I'm using for myself and aesthetically it's a neat wee thing that won't clutter my kitchen more. Retention seems like a major point so the savings of waste may be substantial especially compared to current MDF. The ability to switch beans easily (eg to decaf) also very helpful for me.

Sounds like worth the extra as I was wondering. The kicker would be if there was enough advantage with one of the alternatives.

On a side note just added up the away games I haven't spent cash on so far this season and won't be for the rest of this year I'd imagine. So that's half the cost...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Whilst I understand that the Niche isn't everybody's cup of tea visually, I wonder how many of the nay sayers have actually touched or used one. It is a very pleasant experience to use the Niche on a day to day basis - it truly feels like a quality product that is good value for the money when you have your hands on it.

Regards,
John


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Bhoy Wonder said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far. Still seems like Specialita is the best alternative still.
> 
> Probably enough comments on the lines of what I thought to persuade me more towards the Niche.
> 
> ...


 My conclusion is yes, its worth the extra and it's also no real risk to find out. Specialita for me (and sounds like you) involves a compromise, yeah you can make it work but there's a better tool for the job.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

facboy said:


> well i think the Niche looks great, personally.
> 
> obviously aesthetics are highly subjective, those who don't like the looks of it, which grinders do you think look great, or look like 'serious' appliances?


 I like the look of those Monolith grinders but they're about £3k aren't they? Same with the EK43, if I wanted a big hopper on it, I think they look cool. At the more normal end I think the Specialita looks really good, not the Atom or more expensive ones though which look quite boring to me. All in eye of beholder though isn't it.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Whilst I understand that the Niche isn't everybody's cup of tea visually, I wonder how many of the nay sayers have actually touched or used one. It is a very pleasant experience to use the Niche on a day to day basis - it truly feels like a quality product that is good value for the money when you have your hands on it.
> 
> Regards,
> John


 Use and value are different issues though aren't they. I'm just talking about the look. I'll be getting one and yet I'm a 'naysayer', someone who denies, refuses to accept?

This is what I was talking about with people getting defensive about it. The Niche seems to attract more of that than any other product on here I think, it's quite interesting.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

CocoLoco said:


> I like the look of those Monolith grinders but they're about £3k aren't they? Same with the EK43, if I wanted a big hopper on it, I think they look cool. At the more normal end I think the Specialita looks really good, not the Atom or more expensive ones though which look quite boring to me. All in eye of beholder though isn't it.


 Nope around £1800 for the conical one that's with fees and postage. Max is around 3k


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jony said:


> Nope around £1800 for the conical one that's with fees and postage. Max is around 3k


 Oh really? That's actually given me hope  I think they look cool, an interesting item to have on the side.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Personally, my dream grinder is a Ceado E37 model.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha! I've got an E37S and love it. I bought it before the Niche came out. I guess I'd put myself in the camp of "looks like a home appliance" as far as the Niche looks, but if I didn't have my Ceado I would still be looking at a Niche, especially if I thought I might want to single dose. In other words, looks are subjective and I'm not massively keen but I'd overlook it because of the price and performance.

FWIW I think the looks of it were probably a good business decision. Although it doesn't have the tech gadget appeal of a Kafatek, it's 30% of the price, and looks to me to be designed to fit harmoniously into the majority of kitchens. There are probably more people who want something that'll fade into the background than the likes of me and a few other people on here who love the 'serious kit' look. Bang for buck I think it's hard to beat based on what I've read.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, I have not read through this thread, but glimpsed a couple of points. Is the Niche ugly or is that just a personal opinion, with or without asking your other half? It certainly slots into a modern style kitchen with ease. It has been amply demonstrated that it can stand up to the most the most brutal of testing in a domestic environment. Single dosing....you either do or you do not ad will therefore suit our argument to your beliefs.

I have just sold on a Myths Clima Pro. I have had just about every large commercial going and the Mythos is the perfect combination of low retention due to its design, coupled with a decent burr set. It is ugly of course but so what? But, in the circumstances I now find myself in, it is redundant to my needs. The Niche, without sounding repetitive, will grow to suit your needs, unless of course you need a hopper fed system for multiple shots. Yes, it isomer than your budget, but with coffee, you will find most things fit into that category


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

hotmetal said:


> FWIW I think the looks of it were probably a good business decision.


 Completely agree with that. They've put the money where it's important, bang for buck as you say, inside the machine. People like me that don't like the look will still buy it because that correct decision worked out so well (from what I can see).


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

not being an expert, i'll just take the word(s) of those that say the mechanicals are very good for the price.

with one sat on my kitchen bench now, imo the visible materials (casing, lid, wood trim) are astounding for the price. it's a solid metal painted body (not 0.5mm of stamped steel that flexes when you poke it), the trim is made of solid oak, lexan lid. pretty much everything is actual quality materials. if you think about what £500 gets you in terms of materials if you buy one of the 'big' brands from eg John Lewis...it's mostly plastic with maybe some stamped metal trim glued on in places if it's really 'high end'.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

facboy said:


> not being an expert, i'll just take the word(s) of those that say the mechanicals are very good for the price.


 Me neither, I've just seen a few reviews (maybe people on here too) that say it has same burrs as the Mazzer Kony, that's a £1600+ (or so I told my distinctly unimpressed girlfriend) grinder.

@Bhoy Wonder Sorry, we're hijacking the thread a bit, but to another member's point, the insides are very good value for the price. And as facboy says the build quality is excellent. Both great reasons to find that extra £150.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Whilst I understand that the Niche isn't everybody's cup of tea visually, I wonder how many of the nay sayers have actually touched or used one. It is a very pleasant experience to use the Niche on a day to day basis - it truly feels like a quality product that is good value for the money when you have your hands on it.
> 
> Regards,
> John


 I suppose I am one of the naysayers and yes I have had my hands on it, in fact unlike most I stripped it down to its component parts. The motor is a $10 motor but is adequate as the gearbox makes the most of it. The materials used are decent, I just don't like the look of it and prefer flat burr single dosers which compliment the roast levels that I enjoy. Perhaps I should try one again for a prolonged period to give it another chance.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I used to have not one but two white and black, as Coffee chap did I stripped one to components as well. It is perfect solution for home users so nothing wrong with Niche.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The criticism that it looks like a home appliance and not like a serious piece of kit is a but askew , as its meant to look like a home appliance , designed by someone who background was home appliances . It's not meant to look like a serious coffee shop grinder .

Imho if you predominantly drink milk based drinks it will do a good job for most but the ultra light roast levels .

yes there is better , yes there is bigger , yes there are certainly more expensive . 
compared to the other home grinders it's a winner but it costs more than those below

mignon has more retention and the adjustment mec isn't as easy to use

its more reliable than a settee or vario .

its meant to be an accessible piece of home kit for those that can't or don't want a commercial sized grinder in the house.

if someone could put a flat burr with ssp burrs or the like , zero retention up against it that single doses ,fits under a cabinet for three figures , then it would have a serious contender . Until then it doesn't really.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

@L&R yeah, that's what i'm talking about. look at that casing.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Whilst I understand that the Niche isn't everybody's cup of tea visually, I wonder how many of the nay sayers have actually touched or used one. It is a very pleasant experience to use the Niche on a day to day basis - it truly feels like a quality product that is good value for the money when you have your hands on it.
> 
> Regards,
> John


 I'm not a naysayer, I just think it's ugly and looks cheap. By all accounts it works very well which is the main thing obviously.

I will probably end up getting one at some point when finances allow!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I suppose I am one of the naysayers and yes I have had my hands on it, in fact unlike most I stripped it down to its component parts. The motor is a $10 motor but is adequate as the gearbox makes the most of it. The materials used are decent, I just don't like the look of it and prefer flat burr single dosers which compliment the roast levels that I enjoy. Perhaps I should try one again for a prolonged period to give it another chance.


 But it is not a $10 motor......it is made exclusively for Niche and not that thing that was found on ALiExpress!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You can find a similar motor in a home appliance. Together with gear assembly it is more than $10 but lets say no more than $50. The most expensive things in Niche are the original Mazzer burrs and the aluminum housing and of course developing of the whole project.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

L&R said:


> You can find a similar motor in a home appliance. Together with gear assembly it is more than $10 but lets say no more than $50. The most expensive things in Niche are the original Mazzer burrs and the aluminum housing and of course developing of the whole project.


 Motor cost is irrelevant really, I don't care if it's a 50p motor if you order it in bulk from China. The question is can it do the job? In this case, yes it can. Why put in a bigger, heavier motor when this smaller one does everything it needs to. And no-one has really called the Niche out for motor failures.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use one alongside my Versalab. It does what it does with minimal fuss and as I single dose it suits my lifestyle.

The design isn't to everyone's taste, but it's supposed to be kitchen friendly and blend in rather that stick out which it does quite well.

I'm guessing a conical doesn't need a huge motor, as gearing down to a slower speed that conicals use produces enough torque to turn the burs. Flats need more speed hence a larger motor.

For the same price you might be able to find a used Santos 01 (mini EK), but IIRC it may need different burrs and a stepless mod? If anyone knows, @coffeechap will. Although whether it's suitable for espresso I don't know. I did wonder about looking for one myself.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Really interesting thread, I'm likely to want an espresso machine in a year or two (already missing mine!) and my lack of good grinder led me to sell. Niche seems the obvious choice, and yet it looks so... Ugly. Not modern or traditional. I love the looks of a mignon specialita or similar, and I'd likely just use rave fudge blend all the time so no desperate need to not use a hopper - I'll just chuck a bag in and chuck another in when it's getting low so grind consistency should be fine.

However, the Niche really does fit into it's... Niche! It does exactly what it needs to at a price that's accessible.


----------



## gilbodavid (Oct 25, 2019)

I have seen a white niche in the flesh, and in my opinion it is a beautiful design. It is small, elegant, very nicely proportioned, and fits perfectly into a modern kitchen setting where you don't want to be dominated by your appliances, or lose huge amount of space to them.

I have owned a super jolly, own a mazzur and do not want my kitchen dominated by a huge grinder.

The only reason I don't own a white niche is I can't afford one, despite trying to convince myself I can for months...

Meanwhile if anyone has a white one they don't want and will give it to me for £400.. I'm as lost as if my perfect woman walked in ...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

gilbodavid said:


> I have seen a white niche in the flesh, and in my opinion it is a beautiful design. It is small, elegant, very nicely proportioned, and fits perfectly into a modern kitchen setting where you don't want to be dominated by your appliances, or lose huge amount of space to them.
> 
> I have owned a super jolly, own a mazzur and do not want my kitchen dominated by a huge grinder.
> 
> ...


 I don't blame you, until the Niche came along the only route for most people was an old commercial grinder sourced on the forum and a lively trade in those there was. It's not what people really wanted, it was the only choice available to them and current used prices reflect that. I think when you look at the UK operation sales on Indegogo, it shows the market was crying out for the product. Something small, reliable with decent burrs, good performance, quick adjustment for filter or espresso and importantly no retention issues affecting dialling in or the shots produced.

I was rather proud to have been involved in testing and advice...

Of course, there is an affordable large flat burr grinder being designed by a member on here and there is some discussion of it...you might find it interesting as an alternative to the Niche once you have enough saved...I don't know what the price point will be or when it will be released though..

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53722-what-would-you-want-to-see-in-a-grinder/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=765116&embedComment=765116&embedDo=findComment#comment-765116


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Be interesting to compare worldwide sales of the Niche over the past 12 months, to any competitor aimed at the domestic market. No idea how you would get the data of course. I am probably wrong of course, but I would suspect the niche is probably the most owned item on this forum for any individual piece of coffee kit....and by that I mean of folks who have used the forum over the past couple of years


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> But it is not a $10 motor......it is made exclusively for Niche and not that thing that was found on ALiExpress!


 Ok Dave motor spec was exactly the same so exclusive or not there is another motor with the same ratings as that motor. You should see this as a positive instead of getting defensive as if your motor should fail, you will easily be able to replace it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Ok Dave motor spec was exactly the same so exclusive or not there is another motor with the same ratings as that motor. You should see this as a positive instead of getting defensive as if your motor should fail, you will easily be able to replace it.


 I was not defensive.....LOL The reason it is made exclusively for Niche is due to the way the motor is wound so although you might think the specs are the same, in fact they are not. The Niche was designed, not assembled from readily available stuff


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This is going off topic. OP wants to know what alternatives there might be to the Niche.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Bhoy Wonder said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm still working with a Gaggia MDF grinder which I've had for some 10 years now. It's paired with a Gaggia Classic of similar age.
> 
> ...


 If you don't want to spend quite as much as the Niche, and are not bothered about single dosing, look at the Mignon range. They were popular grinders with many members on in their early days of getting into espresso. Yes, there's some retention, but I wouldn't say that's something to rule it out personally.

Forum advertisers @BlackCatCoffee are stockists. Talk to them for advice 

Then there are often well cared for second hand grinders around (look on the For Sale boards) They are built to last and you'd probably find it would retain a decent value when you come to sell it in the future.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Few years ago everyone would be saying.. 'Get a Super Jolly and mod it..' There are kits to put a chute on the front, so I think they are still relevant. At this proce-point so would be the Major, and Royal I think (but the Royal is a bit big...)


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> I suppose I am one of the naysayers and yes I have had my hands on it, in fact unlike most I stripped it down to its component parts. The motor is a $10 motor but is adequate as the gearbox makes the most of it. The materials used are decent, I just don't like the look of it and prefer flat burr single dosers which compliment the roast levels that I enjoy. Perhaps I should try one again for a prolonged period to give it another chance.


 I don't think you need to. I remember your original review and I thought it was very fair. Nothing can be all things to all men. I love my Niche but even now, after two years of ownership, I still don't like it aesthetically. You simply pointed out the things you didn't like compared to the used commercial grinders you could get for the same price.

Just the fact they were being compareed to these £1000 plus grinders was a compliment to Niche.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Bhoy Wonder said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm still working with a Gaggia MDF grinder which I've had for some 10 years now. It's paired with a Gaggia Classic of similar age.
> 
> ...


 Getting back on topic ...

I own a Niche. I'm very happy with it, but it isn't the only option. Coffeechap mentioned his review. If I remember rightly and without putting words in his mouth, he thought the Niche was good and had it's place, but he also thought that commercial grinders that he could find for the price second hand were much better quality. I agree with this. Grinders like Majors and Roburs are built likw absolute tanks and go for peanuts second hand. The downside is they are massive, heavy, ugly and often dominate a kitchen. You'll also need to be ok with tools, but in the end, once modded, you will end up with an absolute bargain, that used domestically will probably outlive you. I personally think that the two years Niche has had it's product on the market has shown its more than capable of being a reliable grinder, but the big commercials are beasts.

There's also hand grinders. The cheap ones won't do espresso. I owned a Pharos and I wouldn't recommend it, but others are happy with some of the models you can pick up for a couple of hundred quid new.

Finally, I have an average palate. I can taste the difference between flats and conicals, but there's a lot of new members here who seem to think that conicals are simply no good for ligh6t roasts. This isn't true. The differences are subtle and you'd have to be very pretentious to completely rule out a grinder like the Niche that does everything so well and so wallet friendly (in comparison ) simply because the burrs weren't your prefered shape. I bet a lot of smokers for example, wouldn't even notice the difference. Don't forget on every forum there are people who read something and then just parrot it without any understanding or experience. Basically, don't rule anything out, if you think it could be right for you. That includes something that doesn't start with an N and end in an e.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> You should see this as a positive instead of getting defensive as if your motor should fail, you will easily be able to replace it.


 Excellent point.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

One of the ugliest grinders available imo.

Wood? Who thought that one through? Wood is so 00's.

Is it trying to be steampunk?

Doesn't pass the shmbo test for sure.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

allikat said:


> Personally, my dream grinder is a Ceado E37 model.


I am selling one on eBay 

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Right, I have not read through this thread, but glimpsed a couple of points. Is the Niche ugly or is that just a personal opinion, with or without asking your other half? It certainly slots into a modern style kitchen with ease. It has been amply demonstrated that it can stand up to the most the most brutal of testing in a domestic environment. Single dosing....you either do or you do not ad will therefore suit our argument to your beliefs.
> I have just sold on a Myths Clima Pro. I have had just about every large commercial going and the Mythos is the perfect combination of low retention due to its design, coupled with a decent burr set. It is ugly of course but so what? But, in the circumstances I now find myself in, it is redundant to my needs. The Niche, without sounding repetitive, will grow to suit your needs, unless of course you need a hopper fed system for multiple shots. Yes, it isomer than your budget, but with coffee, you will find most things fit into that category


It is ugly to be honest, from the very first moment I've seen it. Just bought a second hand Compak E10 Conical Master for 277€, couldn't be worst than a Niche. At least looks very sexy and professional .

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

profesor_historia said:


> It is ugly to be honest, from the very first moment I've seen it. Just bought a second hand Compak E10 Conical Master for 277€, couldn't be worst than a Niche. At least looks very sexy and professional
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can always but a bag over it if it fails to turn you on.....LOL

Niche has it s lovers and haters. What no one can argue with though are these points:

2 years on it has had very few failures or points to genuinely criticise on

It works straight out of the box

There is nothing that comes anywhere close to it fo the price

So, what more do you want? @Blue_Cafe Please never ever buy one! Because it does not pass your wife test tells us very little matey, after all, look whom she married.....LOL


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> You can always but a bag over it if it fails to turn you on.....LOL Niche has it s lovers and haters. What no one can argue with though are these points:
> 
> 2 years on it has had very few failures or points to genuinely criticise on
> 
> ...


You're right, I didn't want to be mean or offensive, to be honest my personal taste is for the big second hand industrial grinders. I had several Super Jolly, a few Mazzer, still have a Mazzer Major E with new titan burrs and now the compak E10. Don't see myself giving away all this for a Niche or Sette. But it's just me . I am happy with my coffees, I have a Melitta Calibra for filters. Just put a small hooper on the Compak. The speed is unbelievable, 19grams in 3 seconds! I am just happy.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

profesor_historia said:


> You're right, I didn't want to be mean or offensive, to be honest my personal taste is for the big second hand industrial grinders. I had several Super Jolly, a few Mazzer, still have a Mazzer Major E with new titan burrs and now the compak E10. Don't see myself giving away all this for a Niche or Sette. But it's just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad you like it matey! I had one years ago, and have had most variants of the K8/10 & E8/10 amongst many many others but am now retired and as much as I hate to admit it, the Niche is enough now. With lockdown, the number of visitors drastically reduced so my Mythos was not being used. Good luck on your coffee journey!


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Glad you like it matey! I had one years ago, and have had most variants of the K8/10 & E8/10 amongst many many others but am now retired and as much as I hate to admit it, the Niche is enough now. With lockdown, the number of visitors drastically reduced so my Mythos was not being used. Good luck on your coffee journey!


Thnks a lot, I am sure that someday I'll have the Niche too, but still a long way to go, maybe when it will be cheaper and available second hand
















Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> This is going off topic. OP wants to know what alternatives there might be to the Niche.


 Off the shelf, There isn't one?

*All things considered...


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Morningfuel said:


> and yet it looks so... Ugly. Not modern or traditional. I love the looks of a mignon specialita or similar


 First time I saw the Niche was on a sale ad on this forum. Never heard of it before and didn't know what it was. But I saw the pics and thought 'wow, this looks good. No hopper? genius! Shame it probably doesn't grind well, otherwise I would want one'.
When I saw the Mingon I thought: Yuck. Looks old, no panache. And what's with the square hopper?

What I am trying to say, as others already did, is that beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. If you don't line the Niche's looks - then you don't like it. If you like the Mignon - great. I like the look of the Niche, but this isn't why I bought one. I did because it's a single dose, no retention, small and quiet grinder, with better burs than what I had before. The fact that there is an almost wall-to-wall consensus that it's a cracking grinder helped too, of course. I didn't think the ability to easily change grind settings was important for me, but having owned one for less than two weeks I already see it's a fantastic feature (I have beans that need different grind size + I did a cupping for the first time, just because I could easily do it, and found that it was an amazing learning tool for me).

I can't answer the OP's question if it will be worth the extra ££ for him, but I can say it was certainly worth it for me.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Be interesting to compare worldwide sales of the Niche over the past 12 months, to any competitor aimed at the domestic market. No idea how you would get the data of course. I am probably wrong of course, but I would suspect the niche is probably the most owned item on this forum for any individual piece of coffee kit....and by that I mean of folks who have used the forum over the past couple of years


No idea about others but I know Niche have done over 20,000 *total sales.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhoy Wonder (May 22, 2020)

Thanks to all. My Niche arrived and I have to say so far very impressed. The workflow and single dosing a huge advantage to me. I did seem to be grinding a higher number to begin with, recalibrated but still around the 24 mark albeit perhaps slightly older beans needing that. Timing shots much much better than before and we'll worth the investment I'd say


----------

